# Lake Mary



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hiking to Lake Mary tomorrow with the family. Does anyone know if there a fish in there and would it be worth it to take a fishing pole?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely worth taking a pole along.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bullelk7 said:


> Hiking to Lake Mary tomorrow with the family. Does anyone know if there a fish in there and would it be worth it to take a fishing pole?
> Thanks for any help.


Rumor has it there are lake trout in there!!Also brookies!!Nice hike,take bug spray,and expect tons of people.Go on a little farther to Cathryn and Martha.Definitely take your rod!!!--\\O


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks, I will definitely take my fishing pole.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Was is productive?


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was not productive but always worth a try. I tried a fly and a bubble, a jakes in gold and silver, a blue fox and a kastmaster....nothing. It was fun watching the forest service hand out citations to the idiots cliff jumping into the lake though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Like this guy?






Even as the rangers were handing out tickets to people in the same party, more people would jump in. Had to laugh a little.

It's kind of a silly rule, I think. Peoples' sweat and skin aren't going to harm the watershed, anymore than fish/elk/moose/dog poop.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-BTW, a 1/8oz jig head with a white Outlaw tube jig, tipped with a small minnow (freshly killed) got me quite a few brookies, though I was gunning for the macks.

All my catches came from the bottom. The surface temp was quite warm and all the fish were ice cold. Kinda neat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

A friend of mine has fished that lake more than a few times over the years and says that the best time to hit it is before there is enough light to produce a shadow.


----------



## tallguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently moved to Utah and would like to start fishing again after about a 15 year break (i.e., currently have no gear). 

Has anybody else had success in the Cottonwood Lakes fishing with fly and bubble, spinners, etc.? What has worked for others? I would be looking to fish fairly early in the morning. I assume the fish in those lakes are relatively small and would only require lightweight gear.


----------

